# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cmimet Oscar!!!

## Cold Fusion

Sot ne mesnate ne ndryshim e diteve do te zhvillohet ceremonia e cmimeve Oscar.
Kjo eshte nje prej ngjarjeve me te rendesishme per historine e kultures dhe artit.
Sa prej jush do e ndjekin ate?
Une per vete do e ndjek me qejfin me te madh.
Po jo dhe nqs ka mundesi te jepni ndonje shpjegim pse po ose jo.
Faleminderit.


ÆTIUS.

----------


## Jack Watson

Po do ta ndjek, thjesht nga fakti kam hobi shikimin e filmave dhe nuk se si te humbas ngjarjen me te madhe te filmit (amerikan).

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Urime filmit The Millionare qe fitoi 8 çmime Oscar (te merituara)  :shkelje syri: 


Eshte nje film teper realist dhe shume emotiv.

----------


## ARKIA

Veten skenografia e salles dhe korografia me pelqeu dhe padyshim vogelushja"Sofia Loren".... ..
niente else nema ishte for refene. .... indianet...   harixhinj (ne kuptimin e mire te fjales) fare e qelben sallen nga hudhrat dhe djersa ...... .

----------

